# Cremona?



## Cait

My husband was offered a promotion to move to Cremona in the next 2-3 months. Neither of us speak any Italian, though his company does pay for some language lessons. This would likely be about a 5yr deal. We have a little girl who is almost 6 months old to think about with this move too. 

Anyone else ever make a 'blind' move to Italy like that? How did it turn out for you?? 
Also, anyone live in/near Cremona? Anything special we should know about the area? I currently work, however, would likely become a stay-at-home mom once there, and would love to find an English-speaking friend! Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## misslancslass

MY OH moved over 2 years ago to work for Ferrari and after 3 months I moved here. We love it, are still learning italian but get by and with help from friends can sort out things like the boiler packing up and getting the engineer out. It is by no way easy and can be hard at times. You need to intergrate with the local community. 

Even with the earthquakes, it does not make us think about moving back to the UK.


----------



## sbxsg

Hi there,

we live in Cremona. I am Italian and my wife is Mexican. We both feel as expats as we lived for a long time in the UK before this, 12 years in my case, and we had to get used to the way things work over here. We communicate between us mostly in English. We have a little one too, who's attending nursery as we are both working.

It is still difficult to adjust but life isn't bad, and sunshine isn't in short supply!
Have you moved yet? We might be able to help with the culture shock!

S+G


----------



## Rider of Rohan

Hello Cait! This is my first time on this site, but my husband and I just moved to Cremona to study at the violin making school. The city is absolutely charming. Have you visited here or have you made a decision? We are still learning how things work, but I'd be happy to help however I can.


----------



## Rider of Rohan

Dear S+G, can you offer any advice to me with regard to utility costs? My husband and I are in the process of looking for an apartment, and I understand the different energy class ratings but I have no idea what that translates to in terms of, say, monthly cost to heat a 100mq apartment of a class C vs. class F. When I do the math it's looking terribly pricey. Can you offer any help based on what your experience has been? Thank you!


----------



## sbxsg

Rider of Rohan said:


> Dear S+G, can you offer any advice to me with regard to utility costs? My husband and I are in the process of looking for an apartment, and I understand the different energy class ratings but I have no idea what that translates to in terms of, say, monthly cost to heat a 100mq apartment of a class C vs. class F. When I do the math it's looking terribly pricey. Can you offer any help based on what your experience has been? Thank you!


Hi, unfortunately I cannot be of any help on the subject, we rent and pay a flat rate for the heating. If I get a chance I will try to ask some homeowners and see if I can get any insight. When looking for apartments, thought, we were told that sometimes the class does not reflect costs, as they have various parameters to calculate it and I am not sure it takes into accounts what floor the flat (neighbours also heating etc).


----------



## Rider of Rohan

Thank you so very much for your help. We're renting a small but charming place near the duomo through November where utilities are included, too. Do you have any advice on shopping second hand here. We visited the antiques market this morning and there is some lovely furniture at affordable prices, but where does one go for smaller items, like dishes, office furnishings, gardening tools, etc? Are there flea markets, or are there second hand shops that we haven't found yet? I hope you've enjoyed a beautiful weekend! Ciao, Kira


----------



## sbxsg

We were there too earlier! As we are renting, we bought ikea furniture atm We very nearly bought a nice wardrobe from that market a few months back. We aren't aware of any second hand shop other than the one for kids you probably saw behind the duomo. My wife says she is resorting to ebay for second hand stuff. :/


----------



## sbxsg

But where are my manners? My name is Stefano. I did not introduce myself properly on the forum because with me actually being Italian it felt a bit weird.


----------



## sbxsg

OK my wife says you might want to try this, maybe?

Tutto Usato Srl 
Via Filzi Fabio, 76
They have a website, that I seem to be unable to post in here, but it is "tuttousatotraslochi" with the usual www and com 

Worth a try!


----------



## deeelaan

Cait said:


> My husband was offered a promotion to move to Cremona in the next 2-3 months. Neither of us speak any Italian, though his company does pay for some language lessons. This would likely be about a 5yr deal. We have a little girl who is almost 6 months old to think about with this move too.
> 
> Anyone else ever make a 'blind' move to Italy like that? How did it turn out for you??
> Also, anyone live in/near Cremona? Anything special we should know about the area? I currently work, however, would likely become a stay-at-home mom once there, and would love to find an English-speaking friend! Thanks to anyone who can help!


Hi
We are living not far from cremona, about 40mins, we are both english/irish and have been here for about a month, we do speak fairly good italian. We have 3 children,2 girls aged 4 and 12 and a boy aged 18 month.
Anything you should know??? well, its fairly flat, people are friendly, cold in winter and very foggy. They are big on a thing called the nido, basically a nursery for smaller babies, all italian mums seem to go for either this or grand parent care.
We are finding it great!
Dylan


----------



## Madame Wells

*Cremona*

Ciao Cait,

My name is Karen and I live about 22 km from Cremona. (I live in a small village between Crema and Cremona ) I'm married to an Italian and we have a 12 year old daughter. Been in Italy off and on since 1995 and in this area since 2003. I have a house here, that we renovated. If you need help with anything or have questions, just let me know. And for second hand goods (I'm a major thift shopper!)
There are markets in villages outside of Cremona and Chinese shops where you can find lots of inexpensive basic items. 



> "I understand the different energy class ratings but I have no idea what that translates to in terms of, say, monthly cost to heat a 100mq apartment of a class C vs. class F. When I do the math it's looking terribly pricey"


In Italy anything lower than C rating is going to be pricey. These are buildings mostly but in the 1960 and 70's when natural gas was cheap and isolation didn't matter too much. Anything with a A to B rating is the best. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ruth Mcewen

Cait said:


> My husband was offered a promotion to move to Cremona in the next 2-3 months. Neither of us speak any Italian, though his company does pay for some language lessons. This would likely be about a 5yr deal. We have a little girl who is almost 6 months old to think about with this move too.
> 
> Anyone else ever make a 'blind' move to Italy like that? How did it turn out for you??
> Also, anyone live in/near Cremona? Anything special we should know about the area? I currently work, however, would likely become a stay-at-home mom once there, and would love to find an English-speaking friend! Thanks to anyone who can help!


Hi Cait,
I am hoping to move with my husband and my 14 year old son from England to Cremona this August. We have known and loved Cremona for 25 + years as my husband's father lives in a small village nearby. We have visited many times on holiday.
My husband ( Sebastian) is going to work for his father in his language school. My son is enrolled in an Art school and we are all tying to learn italian now. I am a qualified Nurse but for now my main role will be to support my son in his transition to study in a foreign language. My husband is currently a teacher in a middle school but is also a professional artist and has wanted to move to italy to paint for many years. 
Cremona is a beautiful city, it is veryclean, classy and steeped in history. It is the home of the Stradivarius Viloin ( still made in the city). The people are really friendly and there is a wonderful culture scene, which includes regular open air concerts of every genre of music you could imagine , open air films, festivals such as , food and folk and a beautiful Theatre in which to experience opera , pop and classical concerts. Northern Italy is a very wealthy area.

The shops are lovely (but clothes shopping is phenomenally expensive compared to English prices). There are two good supermarkets in central Cremona and a large Hypermarket on the outskirts of the city. However, the twice weekly market in the centre of the city is very good and a little cheaper. 
Cycling is very popular within the city and the surrounding area and it is flat so one can travel a long way into the country with ease. The city has a few cycle routes now. There is a very good sports center and swimming pool complex on the outskirts of the city and another private leisure complex (La Querche) with open air pool in a village about 20 mins outside the city towards Stagno Lombardo.

I am nervous about leaving my family and freinds but know I love it so much I do not want to miss the opportunity to live in abroad. We hope to be there for 2 -4 years depending on how well my son settles in school. I may nurse or develop my alternative therapy skills further if my language skills improve enough.

We are getting advice on the italian tax system at the moment as one one must pay italian tax on one's capital and rental income assets abroad once one has lived in the country for more than 160 days- you are considered an italian resident. We are learning about it all now. Check out your own particular circumstances with other expats on this site and find an italian accountant ( or three as they all view the tax laws slightly differently).

Good luck and don't miss out on this great opportunity. keep in touch . Ruth


----------



## kat77

hello
My name is Kathryn i am a single parent looking to move next July, can you please help me look for a school English speaking. I have 2 children aged 10 and 12. We are very excited for the change, i am also a Barber looking for a salon, eventually would like my own Barbers , any advice would be much welcoming thank you . Kat


----------

